# Top 10 Freestyle Boards of all time?



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I'll play.

Darkstar, Jibpan, DH, Stairmaster, T1, Dom, Believer, Evo, Indoor Series, Air.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

is this list possible?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

If we got 1,000,000 opinions and found the 10 most picked... Which wont happen. So no.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2009)

i rode the darkstar for the past two seasons and i loved it... this year im trying out lib techs skate banana ...


----------



## von (Aug 8, 2009)

Got Libtech?


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2009)

burton custom should be on that list


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2009)

lib tech banana :thumbsup:

im personally rocking the 08 salomon scout 154, flexy lexy yet responsive when you need it


----------



## VietOne (Apr 1, 2009)

burtonrider97 said:


> burton custom should be on that list


Agreed. There are a lot of Burton haters but that doesnt change the fact that the Burton Custom is still one of the best Freestyle boards out there. Its well balanced and can go anywhere and perform well, it just doesn't do anything spectacular in any one area.


----------



## jtchompy (Feb 6, 2009)

Snowboard magazine and transworld do top 10's not my personal choices but there are definetally some boards on there to take a look at if you need ideas

Snowboard Magazine's are more all around
GNU Park Pickle 
Never Summer Evo-R 
K2 Slayblade
Capita Indoor Survival FK 
DC BDR
Lib Tech Skate Banana
Omatic Extr-eco
Rome Mod 
Smokin MIP DTX
Nitro Rook
Burton Joystick
Ride DH2

Transworld
Top Ten Men’s Under $399:
Artec Gabe Taylor
Burton Blunt
Capita Horrorscope FK
Forum Youngblood Chillydog
K2 Darkstar
K2 WWW Rocker
Nitro Swindle
Omatic Extr-Eco Wigglestick
Salomon Drift
Rossignol Angus (All-Mountain)

Top Ten Men’s Over $400:
Burton Easy Livin’
Burton Custom V-Rocker (All-Mountain)
Burton Joystick (All-Mountain)
Forum Destroyer Chillydog
Gnu Park Pickle
K2 Parkstar
K2 Slayblade (All-Mountain)
Lib Tech Skate Banana
Nitro Rook
Ride Machete


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Of all time?

It is hard not to think of the ones from way back that had such a big impact on what is happening today. 

The Morrow Spoon, 15 years ahead it's time. Hell, let's throw the Lunch Tray out there too.

Burton Brushie 1993 - cultural icon.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2009)

Wiredsport said:


> Of all time?
> 
> It is hard not to think of the ones from way back that had such a big impact on what is happening today.
> 
> ...


although we cant discount early prototypes.....
might as well thank the trees & forest for giving us good wood for our boards


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2009)

What is the best one to start with. If you are a total beginner, what would you use? I am going to Slovenia, Alps this year.


----------

